# Air Bag Light



## Lucas10200 (Dec 13, 2017)

Hi guys, I have a 2000 S3 8L which I bought recently and the air bag light is on. The previous owner told me after having the car washed once the light came on. The erre on Vag Com is:

65535 - Internal Control Module Memory Error
00-10 - - - Intermittent

Does this automatically mean the module is broken or could it be the plugs under the seats? I recently unplugged and re plugged the seats but the light is still on, I haven´t tried Vag Com again though after doing this. What Would you guys recommend?


----------



## Diede (Aug 1, 2014)

If you disconnect the plugs under the seats, the ECU throws a different set of DTC (Each unplugged plug shows its own DTC). This error may be not related to this.

Start checking the electrical connectors above the battery, and the 30A fuses on the same place.


----------

